# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  Accuzide

## Nie zarejestrowany

Wskazania: 
Nadciśnienie tętnicze.

Dawkowanie: 
Według wzkazań lekarza. W trakcie leczenia nie spożywać alkoholu!

Możliwe skutki uboczne: 
Gwałtowne spadki ciśnienia tętniczego krwi, objawiające się omdlaniami, zawrotami głowy, uczuciem zmęczenia. Poza tym: skórne odczyny alergiczne (wysypka, swędzenie skóry, rzadko mogę pojawić się pęcherze na skórze); podrażnienie oskrzeli, suchy kaszel, suchość w jamie ustnej, zapalenia błony śluzowej jamy ustnej, nudności, wymioty, zgaga, uczucie pełności w nadbrzuszu, zaparcia, obrzęki, kurcze mięśniowe. Lek może upośledzać zdolność prowadzenia pojazdów i obsługi urządzeń mechanicznych.

Przeciwskazania: 
Nadwrażliwość na składniki preparatu bądź sulfonamidy, schorzenia nerek bądź wątroby, cukrzycę, dnę moczanową. Gdy przyjmujesz doustne leki przeciwcukrzycowe, glikozydy nasercowe, antybiotyki aminoglikozydowe, leki immunosupresyjne, preparaty litu, allopurinol, glikokortykosteroidy, niesteroidowe leki przeciwzapalne (np. kwas acetylosalicylowy).

----------

